# Fall steelhead



## dustin (Nov 14, 2007)

A buddy and I are looking to come up in a week or 2 to fish. We have stocked up on Cleos and other spoons, what would be the best plan of attack? Casting harbors or bring up the boat and troll / cast? We are thinking Conneaut for a weekend trip. It’s a 4 hr drive for us so any recommendations on a hotel or if we should try a different harbor.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd bring the boat just to have that option alone just another option in your pocket


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I would bring the boat also, you can always tie up and cast too


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes bring the boat and any river from Vermilion to Conny should be a good starting point. 
Rickerd


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Fished lower conneaut today from 10am to 3pm. Started with egg sacs under float. Nothing. Then moved a little more upstream to easier water for wading. Went 2 for 3 on spoons. All fish were fresh as you would expect, the 3rd was a pretty nice hen. This is my first time catching steelhead on spoons in conneaut and I've got to say the bite is MUCH different than when catching them on the fly. I think I'll give it another go. Good luck all. P.s. I release my fish 99 percent of the time but I wanted to try and make some skein and bbq some trout.


----------

